# What are point ?



## bomber (Jul 12, 2007)

And how do you get them ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah I think I know what you are talking about now. You recieved an infractoin of 01-18-2007 from a moderator here for your use of language. Your infraction has expired and therefore you do not have any points.

You dont want points. Points are bad. Points go from 0 to 10. You recieve points for infractions. The moderator decides how many points to assign you. It can be anything from 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9, and finally 10. Once you reach 10 points you are banned.

A moderator can assing you 10 points straight from the get go, or he may just give you 1 or 2. The points continue to add for every infraction. For instance if you recieve an infraction and the moderator gives you 3 points and then you get another infraction and the moderator gives you 4 points you now have a total of 7 points....

Moderators can also take points away if they feel that over time the poster has redeemed themselves.

Does this answer your question?

The moderator can also set a time for the infractoin to be in place. It can be anything from hours to days to forever.


----------



## bomber (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok points are for infractions...

I have 19 allowed out of 200....

Why do I have 19 ?

Simon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2007)

What are you talking about?

You can only get to a max of 10 points. You have 0 points. 

Where are you seeing 19 out of 200?


----------



## GaryMcL (Jul 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Where are you seeing 19 out of 200?



His PM counter maybe?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2007)

Its his PM counter. I have the same. "____ out of 200 Allowed".


----------



## bomber (Jul 13, 2007)

Opps... time for massive embarrasment... 

Yeh it's my PM counter.... how did I read points there, what a numpty

Sorry

Simon


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2007)

another addition for the "...Guide to Forums" thread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2007)

Wall of shame material!


----------



## mucci61 (Jul 13, 2007)

i have a alum. model braught sent back during ww2.its from a he-111 base in montdidier france dated 1941.i think it might have belonged to the comander?how can i find out his name and any history about the base?thanks paul b.also im not sure how to show you a picture.


----------



## mucci61 (Jul 13, 2007)

pics of warbird desk trophy ,he-111 under bombers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2007)

By posting this in a different thread...


----------



## R-2800 (Jul 14, 2007)

wow that was random......


----------



## mkloby (Jul 14, 2007)

R-2800 said:


> wow that was random......


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 14, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You dont want points. Points are bad. Points go from 0 to 10. You recieve points for infractions. The moderator decides how many points to assign you. It can be anything from 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9, and finally 10. Once you reach 10 points you are banned.
> 
> The moderator can also set a time for the infractoin to be in place. It can be anything from hours to days to forever.



DerAdler: I have to admit that I'm still new to this forum stuff and the "Rules of Engagement" but if I understand the above quote correctly then any moderator can give you points for whatever "He" deems an infraction. So if a particular moderator (I'm not pointing any fingers here) has it in for you he can do what ever he wants, up to and including a banishment for life. Right? OK, so who monitors the moderators? Is there an appeal process? Or do we just chalk it all up to the Wild West rides again?


----------



## lastwarrior (Jul 16, 2007)

You got that right


----------



## bomber (Jul 16, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> DerAdler: I have to admit that I'm still new to this forum stuff and the "Rules of Engagement" but if I understand the above quote correctly then any moderator can give you points for whatever "He" deems an infraction. So if a particular moderator (I'm not pointing any fingers here) has it in for you he can do what ever he wants, up to and including a banishment for life. Right? OK, so who monitors the moderators? Is there an appeal process? Or do we just chalk it all up to the Wild West rides again?



Interesting...

And considering some moderator... ( not pointing fingers )
is proud of goading posters by sending them private messages so as to gain a reaction with the intention of banning them..

I feel considering I didn't react to such deliberate provocation I shouldn't be on any points but in fact I should be in credit.. 

Simon


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't see what the problem is. The name of the game is civility. I personally have gotten into heated discussions but never raised it to a level of name bashing, cursing or personal attacks. Its not needed.

Could you please tell me what government you live under? I would love to move and live there, free of governement control and able to say and do as I please. That would be great!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2007)

Njaco put it right. As long as it does not come to name bashing there is no problem.

As for the moderator issue. Moderators keep moderators in check and there is also Admin that keep all moderators in check.

As long as people stay civil there is not a problem.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 20, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Njaco put it right. As long as it does not come to name bashing there is no problem.
> 
> As for the moderator issue. Moderators keep moderators in check and there is also Admin that keep all moderators in check.
> 
> As long as people stay civil there is not a problem.



Fair enough I guess!


----------

